# Moving to IOS 5 (Questions & Answers)



## Mike D. aka jmiked

So how many of us are upgrading to IOS 5 tomorrow?

I bought a new iPod Touch so I could run it. Well, that and the multitasking that my 2nd gen iPod Touch couldn't do (although I suspect that may have been a marketing decision, not a hardware capability problem).

Mike


----------



## davidhburton

Downloading itunes 10.5 now...can't wait!!


----------



## mooshie78

I will update my iPad 2 for sure.  Lots of neat tweaks and additions in iOS 5, with wireless syncing and update being the most important/handy one IMO.


----------



## Chad Winters

I will ASAP


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

mooshie78 said:


> I will update my iPad 2 for sure. Lots of neat tweaks and additions in iOS 5, with wireless syncing and update being the most important/handy one IMO.


Wireless syncing may be the number one reason I will immediately upgrade.

Mike


----------



## Reyn

I ordered 2 ipod touches and an ipad last week.  I got a call yesterday from Apple explaining how sorry they were that my ipods were mistakenly shipped without the new software and explained how to update.  I was very surprised to receive them today (tracking info said they would be here Thurs) so I am looking forward to updating them tomorrow.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I will as soon as I can... I really want the text messaging and wireless syncing.


----------



## HappyGuy

Those of you with iPod Touch, please see my thread about the iPod Touch.


----------



## hsuthard

Me! I'm downloading Lion now, then I'll download and install the latest iTunes (10.5, I think?), and THEN I'll download and install iOS5 onto one iPhone 4, one iPad, and three iTouches. Hubby can take care of his own installs. I'm guessing my new iPhone 4S will come with iOS5 already installed, right? 

Can I update my iPhone 3G to iOS5? I know some of the features wouldn't work, but is it a good idea to do that at all? Once the new phone arrives on Friday, the iPhone 3G will essentially be used as an iTouch only, anyway.


----------



## monkeyluis

As soon as it's up I'll be downloading & updating my iPhone 3GS & my iPad 2. I updated iTunes last night & all of my apps. Sync'd & backed up too. So I'm ready. Bring it on! Lol.


----------



## rho

So what time is this supposed to happen?  I synced everything last night so I'm ready to go


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

No time specified. It's not showing up yet, though.

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters

I foresee long wait times and server crashes
Kind of like a D.O.S. attack on Apple


----------



## Rasputina

I'm updating both my iPhone 4 and iPad 3G


----------



## ValeriGail

just got my itunes updated, and waiting on the ios to go live here.  I didn't know today was the day, just figured I would go check and was surprised to see that itunes was up.  then hopped over here to see if any of you had news.  Glad to see I'm hitting on the right hitting on the right day!  I don't know how well my 3gs is gonna run IOS5, but I'm gonna give it a whirl anyway.  I want the volume camera button!


----------



## mooshie78

Yeah, I imagine they'll get slammed once it goes up.  I'll either wait until tomorrow or just set it to download and install tonight when I go to bed as I figure the download will be super slow today/tonight.


----------



## Chad Winters

it appears to be up now


----------



## Rasputina

yep DLing ios5 as I type


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Rasputina said:


> yep DLing ios5 as I type


Me, too. 27 minutes to go.

Mike


----------



## jlee745

My ipod touch 4g was unable to finish update right at the end. Any advice


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

jlee745 said:


> My ipod touch 4g was unable to finish update right at the end. Any advice


Same thing happened to me. I'm just going to wait a while, the servers are swamped. Apparently, the updater has to talk to a server before finishing, even though the update file has been downloaded.

Mike


----------



## VictoriaP

This happens every time, especially with major updates. Even before I was jailbroken, I learned not to bother updating for a few days, both due to the server-side issues with Apple and then due to any glitches--those usually turn up in the first couple of days.


----------



## Chad Winters

Yes, my update failed as well


----------



## Rasputina

My iPad only took about 20 minutes or so. My iPhone took multiple tries because of delays verifying the device. It's working now though.


----------



## ValeriGail

I got the update downloaded with no issues, earlier today.  Thought that was cool.  But now, so far, two errors in restoring.  Told me the restore server couldn't be contacted or is temporarily unavailable.  So, yep... darn it!  gonna have to wait.  

Has anyone updated a 3gs yet?  Wondering how the IOS runs on it.


----------



## rho

So stupid question - do I download the iTunes update (plus 2 others I had waiting for me on the laptop) THEN connect the iPad and then the iPod Touch to the computer so it does the update from iTunes? 

Then I will never have to use the USB to do anymore updates etc?

I'm having one of those days and I'm soooo confused


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I got the iPad 1 updated a while ago. After several times of it getting to the end and stopping with an error 3004, I followed the instructions on Apple's support pages and entered "dscacheutil -flushcache" in a terminal window, then retried. It worked perfectly.

I'm now updating the iPod Touch.

I gotta wonder why they went to the trouble of making sync over WiFi a feature, when you have to plug the device into the computer or a power adaptor to make it work. Sort of defeats the purpose, in my opinion.

Also, like many other people, I've ended up with two Apple IDs, one for the iTunes store, and one for Mobile.me. This is going to mess up synchronization big-time, I think.

Mike


----------



## Someone Nameless

Dumb question but what is a terminal window?  I'm having the same problem.

Also, I've sent the iCloud verification email several times but it has never arrived.  I've also checked the spam folder but it's not there either.


----------



## hsuthard

rho said:


> So stupid question - do I download the iTunes update (plus 2 others I had waiting for me on the laptop) THEN connect the iPad and then the iPod Touch to the computer so it does the update from iTunes?
> 
> Then I will never have to use the USB to do anymore updates etc?
> 
> I'm having one of those days and I'm soooo confused


I think so, rho, at least that's what I'm doing. I still haven't finished my iPad update, so I haven't gotten to the cloud part yet. It's taking a good hour so far. I had it all setup to update while I was out running errands, but hubby didn't notice the "SYNC in Progress" and unplugged it on me. Grrrr.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

A terminal window is what you get when you run Terminal.app (in the Utilities folder). It's a direct line to the Unix operating system that Mac OS uses. You should only use the command I mentioned if you are getting a 3004 error. If you are just getting a message about the server not responding, then that's a different problem, keep trying.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

rho said:


> So stupid question - do I download the iTunes update (plus 2 others I had waiting for me on the laptop) THEN connect the iPad and then the iPod Touch to the computer so it does the update from iTunes?
> 
> Then I will never have to use the USB to do anymore updates etc?
> 
> I'm having one of those days and I'm soooo confused


It looks as though you will still have to plug the iThing into the computer (or at least a power adaptor) to do OS updates. Downloading app updates apparently will not require this and can be done without a cable.

Mike


----------



## jlee745

I disabled everything in my clock box including Nortons and it finally worked. Its reinstalling my apps now.


----------



## ValeriGail

we have successfully updated two 3gs' and will hit Dh's I4 in just a bit!  so far so good, and yep I love the new camera button!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I got my iPad 1 and my iPod Touch 4G both updated, but it was a hassle. It may have been the busy authentication servers or just the general cussedness of things, but it took multiple tries and I ended up doing a separate Restore on both of them. 

But it is finally done.

Now if I could just figure out iCloud.

Mike


----------



## Rasputina

jmiked said:


> Also, like many other people, I've ended up with two Apple IDs, one for the iTunes store, and one for Mobile.me. This is going to mess up synchronization big-time, I think.
> 
> Mike


Not really, I've been running with one apple ID for iTunes and another one for mobile me for almost 2 years now. The log in is different with IOS 5 though, because I had to use my iTunes store account in the Store App in settings and then just kept my mobile me for everything else like I had. I have not converted my mobile me to iCloud yet though.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Rasputina said:


> I have not converted my mobile me to iCloud yet though.


It may not let you do that. And if it does, you'll have two iCloud accounts, with no sync between them.

Mike


----------



## Rasputina

No, you convert your mobile me account to iCloud, I already was on the page to do it, it's in the system preferences page/icloud once you update Lion, we had a new update today. I just didn't finish the process. The log in for the iTunes store is in settings- store app anyway. I'm not running an iCloud account at all right now. Just my mobile me and my regular iTunes apple ID in the store app.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm on hour 5 of the update... nearly 3 hours to download (it timed out the first time and I have crappy internet) and then over 2 hours of updating and restoring and I'm still not finished. My apps are there, but no movies, tv shows or music. At this rate it may be next week before I get my iPad back to normal. 

<bangs head on desk>


----------



## hsuthard

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm on hour 5 of the update... nearly 3 hours to download (it timed out the first time and I have crappy internet) and then over 2 hours of updating and restoring and I'm still not finished. My apps are there, but no movies, tv shows or music. At this rate it may be next week before I get my iPad back to normal.
> 
> <bangs head on desk>


I'm right there with ya. I'm still working on just getting the iPad done, I have five more devices after that lined up and waiting. Sheesh. Hopefully it won't have to download a different software for the iPhone vs. the iPad vs. the iTouch? Please??


----------



## Rasputina

If this helps, I copied it from Apples page on merging mobile me to iCloud

If I use different accounts for iTunes and MobileMe, can I merge them into a single account and use it with iCloud?
No. You cannot merge two accounts into one. However, you will be able to move your MobileMe account ([email protected]) to iCloud and, if you choose, you can continue to use a different iTunes account for store purchases and iTunes in the Cloud. Please read this article for details.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4895


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have 4 iPhones and 2 iPod touches left to do... I am SO not doing them tonight.

and I think it is different <sigh>


----------



## luvmy4brats

Rasputina said:


> If this helps, I copied it from Apples page on merging mobile me to iCloud
> 
> If I use different accounts for iTunes and MobileMe, can I merge them into a single account and use it with iCloud?
> No. You cannot merge two accounts into one. However, you will be able to move your MobileMe account ([email protected]) to iCloud and, if you choose, you can continue to use a different iTunes account for store purchases and iTunes in the Cloud. Please read this article for details.
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4895


Thank you for this... The whole family uses one account for iTunes purchases, but that wouldn't make much sense for the cloud stuff.


----------



## Rasputina

Yea, we do the same thing, I share my iTunes account with my husband and kid but I had my mobile me all to myself. I just merged my mobile me account to iCloud.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Rasputina said:


> Yea, we do the same thing, I share my iTunes account with my husband and kid but I had my mobile me all to myself. I just merged my mobile me account to iCloud.


I tried and got the following:

System Status
MobileMe Moving from MobileMe to iCloud
Due to high demand, we are temporarily limiting the number of users moving from MobileMe to iCloud. Please try again later. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## Rasputina

I was just playing with it, I actually like it a lot. Especially that it will automatically update my iWork's docs across my iMac and devices. I just have to figure out how to choose which docs I want synced.

It was down earlier when I tried too. I'm sure they are busy.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

It may be of interest that there is an _iPad User Guide for IOS 5_ available for free in the iBooks store, as well as one for the iPod Touch and one for the iPhone.

It's allegedly available from the bookmarks menu of Safari on the respective devices, but I haven't checked that.

Mike


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm not quite sure I understand iCloud.  I get 5 GB of storage free and if I need more I have to pay?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Finally. A second restore added my music and videos.  

Now I'm going to go find the alcohol.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Someone Nameless said:


> I'm not quite sure I understand iCloud. I get 5 GB of storage free and if I need more I have to pay?


Correct. The 5 GB of storage does not include any music or other things purchsed from the iTunes store.

For $20/yr., you can add another 10GB of storage (for a total of 15GB); for $40, you can bring that total up to 25GB total storage; and for $100, you can have a grand total of 55GB of iCloud storage.

Mike


----------



## planet_janet

I'm updating my 3GS as I type this.  Depending on how long this takes (it told me nine minutes when I started the download, and now I'm down to five minutes) and how well it turns out, I may update my iPad and DD's iPad tonight.  DH has a work-issued iPad 2 and was told not to upgrade to iOS 5 yet, so he won't be doing so until he gets the green light from work. 

Edited to add that the update failed and my iphone is now being restored from backup.  Yikes.


----------



## hsuthard

My iPad JUST finished, just over five hours after starting. I started updating the phone, it has to download the software all over again, so it must be slightly different. Ugh.

The iCloud 5GB of storage doesn't sound like nearly enough, am I missing something? I want to use it to sync three iTouches (16gb, 16gb, and 8gb), two iPhones (64gb and 16gb), and two iPads (64gb and 32gb) all on the same account. I don't see how that could possibly work??


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Depends on what you are going to sync. Anything purchased on the iTunes store is already in the Cloud and is specifically excluded from the 5 GB space.

Doesn’t matter how many devices (actually, I think there may be a limit of 10) they are all syncing to a single piece of data in the cloud, there isn't a separate file for each. 

So 5 GB may go much further than you might think. Unless you have 5,000 non-iBooks novels in a your library or something.

If you need more space, the $20/yr for 10 more GB isn’t that bad. I was paying $100/yr for Mobile.me for only 20 GB, for $100 you ow get 55GB of iCloud storage.

Mike


----------



## rho

I keep thinking I've understood it then I find something else I'm confused about -    Right now I'm still not getting the mobile me/iTunes thing ....which does it sync with why do I need both 

My mobile me will go away eventually won't it? It said it was just extended for a few months .. 

Why won't all my notes sync - does my laptop have to be open and on for things to work ...

Yes I'm a bit frazzled and I have a sinus headache and I'm sure I will figure things out eventually - gonna go look for the info Mike mentioned that may be in iBooks .. 

Did anyone else keep waiting for it to say it was ok to disconnect the USB cord?  

And it is telling me I have 5GB of memory but doesn't show any of it being used yet ...


----------



## hsuthard

I couldn't get iCloud to connect, I'm guessing it's an overload thing for now. I'll try and figure that out later today. I'm pleased to say my iPhone updated while I slept, apparently smoothly, and is now working fine. I'll start on the I touches in a bit!


----------



## ValeriGail

both my son's and my 3gs' updated with minimal issues.  just a couple of errors and we were finished and running within a 2 hour window, probably less, on each phone.  BUT, plug in hubby's I4, and it seriously took over 4 hours, maybe 5.  It errored out more, and then lost the back up and omgosh.... major troubles.  But he did finally get himself all updated and running, so we are officially an IOS5 household!  I'm not sure what the 4 got that the 3gs did not, but his file was significantly bigger than ours.  Now I get to sit and wait till I have the money for my new phone , but so far I like the notification center, the camera button, and am intrigued by icloud.  I am considering paying for the extra 10 gigs of space.  I like amazon's prices better.  for $20 of amazon's space you get 20 gigs, for apples space you only get 10!  lol.  But, its a good deal of space and since I purchase music from amazon now and not from itunes, I might need that space..  Will see how things go over the next month first.  My main question with icloud is whether I can access it on the go... so if I want to get a picture to edit while out, can I grab it from icloud and download it to the phone?  or if I don't want an app to sit on my phone because I only play it every once in a while, but I got bored at the dr's office, so I feel like playing a little bejeweled... can I hit up icloud and grab it?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Do any of you use iCloud mail?  Are there any advantages to it?  I use gmail which is basically the same thing.  It's all stored on the server.


----------



## Rasputina

Someone Nameless said:


> Do any of you use iCloud mail? Are there any advantages to it? I use gmail which is basically the same thing. It's all stored on the server.


Yes, I'm using iCloud mail now. It's the same as MobileMe's mail was. Benefit is I hate gmail and it syncs my mail with all my devices. If you only have one apple device there isn't a huge benefit to it. But I like that it syncs all my stuff across my iMac, iPhone and iPad.


----------



## Someone Nameless

That is my dilemma.  I have an iMac, Macbook Pro, iTouch, and iPad but I use an Android phone.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I moved to iCloud last night, every thing was  working fine. This morning, I can’t log into my email account... it rejects my password (which works fine logging into my account on the Apple pages, btw).

There seem to be multiple reports of this same thing on the Apple Support pages.

It might be smart to hole off converting for a few days. Wish I had. I'm lucky it's not my main email account.

Mike


----------



## mooshie78

Had a few problems doing the update on my ipad 2 last night, but nothing major.  Just got that error on the restore step once and had to start it up again (didn't have to download the update again) and it got hung on restoring my apps at the end, had to restart that as well.

But took about an hour in total and everything works fine.

I really like the new notification system.  The Split keyboard is handy for typing in portrait mode with your thumbs--not so great in landscape IMO.  Newstand is pretty nice as well, I may buy a few more single issues here and there now since it's easier to do so.

Looking forward to trying the messaging thing as well as my girlfriend and I never found a real convenient way to IM on our iPads--often just used the skype text chat.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got my iPad all updated last night and my iPhone 4 this morning. The iPhone was painless.

I'm getting the imessaging working on them both. It's pretty neat once it starts working properly. I had to restart my iPhone to get it to use the email address as caller id (even though I set it to email, it was still using my phone number) .. The person receiving them was getting two different conversations one with my phone number, one with my email address.. Once I reset, she was getting just my email address from both devices...

I spent some time getting my notifications and alerts set up too.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My calendar now has duplicate entries.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Someone Nameless said:


> My calendar now has duplicate entries.


That's probably because you have Calendars set to All. Click on the Calendars button at the top left and deselect either iCloud or the me.com sets.

Mike


----------



## Someone Nameless

jmiked said:


> That's probably because you have Calendars set to All. Click on the Calendars button at the top left and deselect either iCloud or the me.com sets.
> 
> Mike


Thank you!


----------



## amyberta

How do I upgrade my ipad2 and my iphone4. Also I'm not sure what the cloud thing is.
Thanks


----------



## KindleGirl

I just plugged in my iPad 1 to update and it says doing this update will delete all of my media on the ipad. Will I have to re-load everything again??


----------



## KindleChickie

Ugh.  Why did I start this update before reading?  I am currently 2 hours in and just now loading apps.  Music/TV/Video hasnt even begun.


----------



## mooshie78

amyberta said:


> How do I upgrade my ipad2 and my iphone4. Also I'm not sure what the cloud thing is.
> Thanks


1. Update iTunes on your computer to the newest version (10.5).

2. Hook up your iPad to your computer and click the button that popups in iTunes asking you to upgrade. Then wait out the process.

3. Then do the same for your iPhone.



KindleGirl said:


> I just plugged in my iPad 1 to update and it says doing this update will delete all of my media on the ipad. Will I have to re-load everything again??


Just make sure to back up your ipad in itunes first, then it should put everything on there. I didn't lose any books or anything that I noticed. But I didnt' have any mp3s or videos on my iPad so I can't speak to those.


----------



## KindleGirl

Will it put those things back on there automatically during the update, or will I need to restore from the back-up?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

PC user here.  My iPad was backed up previously to my netbook that was stolen.  So I've spent the morning transferring all my purchases to the new netbook.

I also went into iTunes with the iPad mounted, and in various apps, made sure that data I wanted to make sure I didn't lose was saved to the netbook from within iTunes.  (Clicked on the device on the left, went to the Apps tab on the right, scrolled down to "File Sharing" in the right window, and clicked on various apps and, for things like Pages, highlighted the documents I wanted and clicked on "Save To...")

I don't normally "sync" to iTunes.  I usually purchase and then download apps, music and video that I purchase directly to the iPad.  Occasionally, I drag music from iTunes to the iPad from my other PC that I used with my iPods.

I also copied all the photos I've placed directly on the iPad from the net or my camera kit onto the netbook using Explorer.

So, should I sync the iPad to this new netbook?  Or after I update the iPad, should I sync to restore stuff?  Syncing has always worried me as I'm afraid it will overwrite and remove something I didn't want removed...not a big fan of iTunes, but I've not spent a lot of time learning it.

Also, will I lose all the mail I've saved in the mail app?  Don't see a place to back that up?

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Also, will I lose all the mail I've saved in the mail app? Don't see a place to back that up?


I've lost all access to my past emails in the Mail.app on the Mac*, but not on the iPad or iPod Touch. Very strange. I didn't have access to the email servers at all this morning, but it seems to be working now.

This rollout may make the MobileMe rollout look good.  

Mike

* I just tried the Rebuild function, and my emails are all back. Whew! Although I do have them duplicated in Thunderbird.


----------



## KindleGirl

Am I doing something wrong? It went thru the update and said it was restoring from the backup it just did prior to starting the update. But barely anything I had backed up is back on my iTouch. No music, no books, basically nothing except for a few apps. Ugh...this is like starting all over again. Unless I find a new way I don't think I'll be updating any other iTouches or iPads here...too much trouble...too frustrating.


----------



## mooshie78

It's taking a long time for a lot of people as the Apple servers are getting hammered.

If you're having problems, just wait and do it in a few days after most people have updated.

If you don't get any error messages, then it's an automated process.  Just let it run.  It will take a while to download (especially if you don't have fast internet) as it's getting hammered, and then all the stuff it does to back up, restore etc. takes a while as well.

But honestly, if you're not much of a power user, then the update isn't very important as you probably don't need the notifications, wireless synching, iCloud etc. anyway.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just kind of decided to wait, based on some of the reading I'm doing. Let the server issues and possibly some software fixes get out of the way.



KindleGirl said:


> Am I doing something wrong? It went thru the update and said it was restoring from the backup it just did prior to starting the update. But barely anything I had backed up is back on my iTouch. No music, no books, basically nothing except for a few apps. Ugh...this is like starting all over again. Unless I find a new way I don't think I'll be updating any other iTouches or iPads here...too much trouble...too frustrating.


Read this in the WashingtonPost discussion of the upgrade:


> The installation was generally painless except for one annoyance: It takes the apps off your device. It does warn you of this beforehand, but what's annoying is that it doesn't restore either the apps or the groups you created when it finishes the process. Instead you have to re-sync them yourself and then set up the groups the way you want them. ... Why doesn't it restore your apps and the way you arranged them? It seems like that would be a minor addition to the process.
> 
> I also noted that the "Newsstand" icon cannot be thrown into a "Utilities" group. Why not? I don't use it and don't want it on the home screen. I guess I'm having my first experience with what people say about Apple wanting to control how you do things with their devices. They lose on that score: I took the icon and stuck it on a later home screen where it's out of my way.
> 
> - October 13, 2011 1:35 PM Permalink
> A.
> DARRELL ETHERINGTON :
> The fact that the installation removes the apps from your device is one of the most common complaints I've seen about the update. As to why Apple did things this way, I'm not sure, but it may be that the underlying code is changed in such a way that app folders and organization couldn't be preserved. My only advice would be to re-organize apps in the way you want using iTunes, since it's faster than trying to recreate your folders and home screens on your device.
> 
> Newsstand is not really an app, per se, which is probably why it can't be nested in a folder. In fact, it is probably just a modified version of a folder itself. I agree that the inability to remove stock apps from your home screen entirely is an annoyance. Hopefully Apple eventually realizes this, too.
> 
> - October 13, 2011 1:47 PM


Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Read this in the WashingtonPost discussion of the upgrade:
> 
> "The installation was generally painless except for one annoyance: It takes the apps off your device. It does warn you of this beforehand, but what's annoying is that it doesn't restore either the apps or the groups you created when it finishes the process. Instead you have to re-sync them yourself and then set up the groups the way you want them. ... Why doesn't it restore your apps and the way you arranged them? It seems like that would be a minor addition to the process."
> 
> Betsy


The guy is just flat wrong on this. All my apps were restored, and were put into the same groups they were in previously.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Actually, that was a question from someone, but his answer also implies there were problems with this.  Hmmmm...

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

jmiked said:


> The guy is just flat wrong on this. All my apps were restored, and were put into the same groups they were in previously.
> 
> Mike


Mine didn't restore and they didn't re-group of course. I can't even get them to sync when I fix them on the PC screen and ask them to re-sync to the iTouch. I wish I would have skipped this update...more pain than it was worth. Now I will spend hours getting it back to the way it was. Maybe I'll try again later when things slow down, but the update worked and it didn't give me any error messages so I assume it worked as it was supposed to.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Betsy: I can see that happening if someone stops the process too early, or disconnects thinking it was complete when it wasn't.  The on-screen prompts aren’t too timely or too well thought out.

Mike


----------



## luvmy4brats

jmiked said:


> The guy is just flat wrong on this. All my apps were restored, and were put into the same groups they were in previously.
> 
> Mike


No, he's not wrong. It took the apps off of my daughters' phones (both iPhone 3G). My iPad and iPhone both kept the apps on though... Not even restoring from back ups but the apps back on their phones. Luckily, they didn't have very many and it won't be difficult to put them back on.

I didn't do anything different with their phones than I did with mine, so I'm not quite sure why it only seems to work some of the time.

It has also happened to a few friends of mine... No apps, no folders after the update.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Maybe it doesn't really matter for me; if it works, then great, if it doesn't work, it's an opportunity for me to pare down my app collection to those I really use... (I'm an app


Spoiler



slut


.) I may wait another day or two though to avoid the dreaded server error that many have been getting.

So, is there anything else I should be doing to make sure all my "stuff" is backed up and ready? (See my prior long post for the steps I've taken.)

If I sgn up for iCloud first, will it back up my email, contacts and calendar?

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Luvmy4brats said:


> No, he's not wrong.


He's making a statement without any qualifiers, such as "to most people" or "most of the time."

He's flatly asserting that it doesn't restore apps or put them back in groups. Which is incorrect, because it worked fine for me on both of my devices. Therefore, it doesn't for some, but does for others.

Mike


----------



## luvmy4brats

All of our data (emails, contacts, settings, etc..) backed up and restored just fine through iTunes without having to sync it with the cloud first... The only issues we had were the BRATs apps and my music and movies didn't show up at first, but a restore from back-up fixed that.

I think as long as you make sure you've transferred your purchases and back everything up in itunes, you should be ok.... and keep your fingers crossed on the apps... based on my experience, you have a 50/50 shot of losing them.



jmiked said:


> He's making a statement without any qualifiers, such as "to most people" or "most of the time."
> 
> He's flatly asserting that it doesn't restore apps or put them back in groups. Which is incorrect, because it worked fine for me on both of my devices. Therefore, it doesn't for some, but does for others.
> 
> Mike


He may not know of people that have been able to keep their apps (like you) It seems to be a VERY common issue.. That still doesn't mean he's flat out incorrect, he should have just qualified it a bit better. Like I told Betsy, I have a 50% success rate.. Of 4 devices, 2 lost the apps, 2 kept the apps...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Let's concede that Mr. Etherington's comment was a response to someone's question in a live feed on the Washington Post website and he neither says it happens "always," "most of the time" or "sometimes" and also concede that it could have been phrased more accurately; although perhaps he had not heard of anyone having it work correctly.  I only quoted it as it seemed germaine to some of the comments here.

I'm more interested in the larger issue of making this thing work safely...perhaps a selfish desire.    Any tips are more than welcome.  Seems like I've done about all I can do; the only question now is whether to wait a bit longer to see if there is any minor update to the update and to allow server issues to subside or to try it tonight...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy, when you do decide to do the update, you get a choice of download and update or download only... Choose the download only option... That way, if it fails for some reason during the install, you don't have to download it again. That's my only other suggestion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good tip.  I did the download only earlier.  It seems to have succeeded, the last time I connected the iPad, it didn't ask me to either "Download and Update" or "Download Only," only whether I wanted to update.

I have to leave in a couple of hours for a couple of hours...thinking I'll try the update when I come back, I'll have 3-4 hours to work on it then....

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Ok, I need help! I finally got my music put back on...manually..ugh. Now I have a few library audio books that it appears to be transferring, but then I get a message at the end that one the item cannot be synced and to see iTunes for more info. Think that has anything to do with the busy server or what?? I've done it a million times before and it worked just fine. (iTunes says it didn't sync this because this item cannot be played on this iPod....why not I was listening to it before the update!)

Where do I find the backup for my iPod? Supposedly it backed it up already, but I want to double check. I am not seeing the backup...probably in obvious place but I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did you try just dragging the item to the iPod?  That's how I have always placed most of my music, etc, on my devices...connect the device, find the item in iTunes, drag it over the device in the left column and drop it.

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

jmiked said:


> He's making a statement without any qualifiers, such as "to most people" or "most of the time."
> 
> He's flatly asserting that it doesn't restore apps or put them back in groups. Which is incorrect, because it worked fine for me on both of my devices. Therefore, it doesn't for some, but does for others.
> 
> Mike


Yeah, worked fine for me as well. All my apps and groups got restored.

For those that have problems, assuming you backed up, hook up to the computer and just synch again and see if that fixes the problem.

If not, then apparently there's a glitch with the update process that's giving some people problems.

I know it's a headache. When I switched to a new computer a few months back the iTunes transfer didn't go smoothly and I had to redownload a bunch of apps, regroup everything etc., so I know it sucks when it happens!


----------



## Chad Winters

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you try just dragging the item to the iPod? That's how I have always placed most of my music, etc, on my devices...connect the device, find the item in iTunes, drag it over the device in the left column and drop it.
> 
> Betsy


Huh, I never though of doing it that way. I always went into the tabs you get after selecting your device on the left pane.


----------



## hsuthard

I'm on my third install, and it's still very length, going on 1.5 hours for my son's 16gb iTouch. I wish I had thought to download only first and then do the update, but I'll learn eventually.

For each of my three installs so far, it has removed all apps and then restored them. For my iPad, I lost most of my folders and it also included tons of apps I didn't want on there (or were previously so hidden I didn't realize I had them). My phone apps came through the restore fine. The third install also removed all the apps, we'll see how it restores them soon enough (hopefully). 

I don't understand what the apple servers have to do with the speed of the update? Once the file is downloaded, what interaction with the apple servers is there to account for the slowness of this process? I remember seeing one message along the lines of "Verifying Restore with Apple" or something, but that was a quick 10-second message, a mere drop in the bucket for my 5-hour installs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't know if there is an affect on the speed of the update; but I have read that there have been a lot of error messages that seem to be related to the demand on Apple's servers...I'm not sure how that works, but I'm hoping to avoid it.  possibly someone else more Apple-geeky can explain this.  

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't know if there is an affect on the speed of the update; but I have read that there have been a lot of error messages that seem to be related to the demand on Apple's servers...I'm not sure how that works, but I'm hoping to avoid it. possibly someone else more Apple-geeky can explain this.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, I think I'm just overanalyzing because I've been sitting here staring at my computer waiting for it to finish for so long, lol.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!  I'm putting off committing...I think tonight during Project Runway.  There are features I want...

Betsy


----------



## ValeriGail

I didn't have any issues with losing apps or them being placed out of folders or the like on my phone... but we did have an issue on my son's phone.  I think, and its only a guess on my part, that it has to do with the transfer of purchases and complete app update that itunes wants everyone to do BEFORE the update.  But they don't tell you to do that.  When I updated itunes, I was poking around wasting time waiting on the IOS update and figured I could get my phone ready. So I did a transfer of purchases and that's when I noticed it did a heavy update on ALL apps.  I didn't have 182 new apps to transfer over, but it updated 182 apps.  then I had a very easy update and didn't lose a single app. For my son's phone, I forgot to do that and when itunes prompted him to do the transfer first,  he hit cancel and went on with the update. I told it to do it after and he canceled out of it when he noticed that it was updating a ton of apps he didn't want on his phone, thinking it was sticking them on his phone... then he found out later that he couldn't open any of his apps.  We are going to have to do a full restore of his apps this evening because he did that.  Basically, in my theory, all his apps arn't IOS5 compatible because he didn't let them update!  So maybe that is why it takes them off?  because they aren't the right apps for the IOS, and it wants to replace with the correct ones but you haven't updated them yet.  Again, just my theory based on what occurred during my update.  

So, my suggestion for everyone who hasn't updated yet.  FIRST before you do the update, do a transfer of purchases.  Itunes is going to prompt you anyways.  Say yes regardless of whether you have stuff to transfer.  It will do a full back up, transfer and do a heavy update on all apps.  LET IT.   Then do your update.  Its an important step that I think many are overlooking.  Three phones here, two did the transfer and let the apps update, one did not.  The only phone with app issues is the one that didn't let the apps update.


----------



## mooshie78

ValeriGail said:


> So, my suggestion for everyone who hasn't updated yet. FIRST before you do the update, do a transfer of purchases. Itunes is going to prompt you anyways. Say yes regardless of whether you have stuff to transfer. It will do a full back up, transfer and do a heavy update on all apps. LET IT. Then do your update. Its an important step that I think many are overlooking. Three phones here, two did the transfer and let the apps update, one did not. The only phone with app issues is the one that didn't let the apps update.


Good advice. It asked me to do that last night as well and I did it before running the update to be safe. Maybe that's the difference for those of us who didn't have issues and those who did.


----------



## rho

I have a few things I'm still not understanding - I wanted to sync my notes and when I turn it on it says set up a free @me.com account and won't let me use my existing account - why I don't want another account ... And in my settings on my iPad it says I have 5GB of memory on the cloud and 5 available so it doesn't look like anything is transferred in yet 

I have duplicates on my calendar that I will try what was said earlier and my address book has many duplicates in it.... I'm hoping when I delete all the extras that it will stay with one entry rather than 6

I am going to love reminders I think .. 

Oh some things took awhile to show up in things - of course I can't remember what it was but last night I opened an app and thought oh no it's empty and I went back a little later and everything was there. Oh one of them was my journal ... 

I wasn't happy with the screen prompts while doing the upgrade .. And the fact that it didn't say the old it is ok to disconnect your (fill in the blank) I was paranoid that everything would be erased when I finally gave up and disconnected..


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you try just dragging the item to the iPod? That's how I have always placed most of my music, etc, on my devices...connect the device, find the item in iTunes, drag it over the device in the left column and drop it.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, that's how I get music, etc. to my iPod, but for the library books they have to be transferred from Overdrive so i can't just drag and drop those. I've tried researching it and I can't find anywhere that tells me how to fix it. I really do not want to restore it and wipe everything out....again!


----------



## amyberta

I updated itunes on my computer, but I just have one or two songs on it. Does this mean I will have a problem when I update my ipad and my iphone?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> Yeah, that's how I get music, etc. to my iPod, but for the library books they have to be transferred from Overdrive so i can't just drag and drop those. I've tried researching it and I can't find anywhere that tells me how to fix it. I really do not want to restore it and wipe everything out....again!


Oh, right, you did say they were library books....did you try going back to your library account and redownloading? I usually could re-download an item on the same checkout...

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't know if there is an affect on the speed of the update; but I have read that there have been a lot of error messages that seem to be related to the demand on Apple's servers...I'm not sure how that works, but I'm hoping to avoid it. possibly someone else more Apple-geeky can explain this.
> 
> Betsy


Okay, here's the word from someone who is Apple geeky...

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1249575

Reminds many people of the fiasco Mobileme had when it first rolled out. Best case is to wait a few days for things to calm down a bit. The London servers were almost brought to it's knees 

All the Best.


----------



## jlee745

I did not have any issues with my update but my son's ipod is not wanting to connect to the wifi after updating his.
I put in the password and the searching circle thingy keeps doing circles. The wifi bars will show up at the top but if 
you click on Safari it says there is no internet connection.  Any advice?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Everything seems to have gone ok with my update so far...except that none of my apps have appeared on my iPad.    And I had transferred everything to my iTunes before doing the update.

I thought of trying a restore or a sync but then decided this was a good opportunity to see what I really want on my iPad...I had a LOT of apps.... 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Everything seems to have gone ok with my update so far...except that none of my apps have appeared on my iPad.  And I had transferred everything to my iTunes before doing the update.
> 
> I thought of trying a restore or a sync but then decided this was a good opportunity to see what I really want on my iPad...I had a LOT of apps....
> 
> Betsy


At least you have a good attitude about it. A restore from back up may or may not fix it (it didn't for me). Or just sync what you think you want and spend some time playing around.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm happy that my email, calendar and contacts seem to be fine.  And all my bookmarks in Safari are still here.  Liking the tabs...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm happy that my email, calendar and contacts seem to be fine. And all my bookmarks in Safari are still here. Liking the tabs...
> 
> Betsy


Wait until you play with the Keyboard shortcuts!

Settings>general>keyboard>shortcuts


----------



## JimJ

FINALLY got it installed on my iPhone 4. For some reason the back up process took FOREVER every time, and I'd always walk away for a few hours and come back with iTunes saying "Sync completed" but no update. I assume I was getting an error but there wasn't any error prompts on my screen when I'd come back. I finally just sat there while it backed up and watched some TV until it was done and the update went through no problem. The only issue I'm having is a lot of my album art is missing. Kind of annoying but not a huge problem. Maybe if I get some time this weekend I'll delete and reupload everything and hope that that fixes it.

I love the new "reader" feature, where if you go to certain articles it gives you the option (located in the browser address window) to change it into a much more readable, and ad-free format:









Also, pretty excited about being able to buy new alert tones and even more excited that it's now possible to make your own. I used to have a great one of the Bill O'Reilly flip out back when I was jailbroken, every time I'd get a text Bill would scream "**** IT! WE'LL DO IT LIVE!" (had to keep it on silent when I was at work though ).


----------



## hsuthard

Oooh, I can't wait to check out new alert tones!

I just installed Find my Friends and Find my Phone, it's nice to see where all the kids are at once, even if they are all sleeping just a few feet above me. 

Also, this isn't entirely relevant, but for Photostream to work with your iPhoto 11 software via iCloud, you need to download the latest update directly from Apple for iPhoto. For some reason, software update isn't finding it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Luvmy4brats said:


> Wait until you play with the Keyboard shortcuts!
> 
> Settings>general>keyboard>shortcuts


How are you using the shortcuts? I mostly type on my BT keyboard and do very little texting, I'm not thinking I'm going to be using the shortcuts that much...unless maybe here on KB...off to play with it a bit.

EDIT: II think I can find it useful for links and stuff I say a lot here.  Thanks for pointing it out!

What I'd love is to be able set a button or multi-gesture to be able to call up the onscreen keyboard even when my BT keyboard is on and within range...


----------



## jlee745

How do you go about tracking your ipods and iphones?


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, right, you did say they were library books....did you try going back to your library account and redownloading? I usually could re-download an item on the same checkout...
> 
> Betsy


Yep, tried that too. Didn't have this problem til I updated to iOS5....could it be that Overdrive needs to update something on their end since the new Apple update?? I don't know if they need to update every time or not, but my book transferred to my Nano ok, but won't transfer right on my Touch. If it's a matter of waiting on an update, no biggie, but if it's my Touch then I want to figure out what's going on.


----------



## monkeyluis

I updated iPhone, 2 iPads and updated my Mac to Lion.  Wow, it's so great to have everything all sync'd up together.  I'm a geek and like to tinker, but boy I don't always have time.  This makes it soooooo much easier.  Seeing a photo on iPhoto as soon as I take it, no more having to hook up to the computer to download.  Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## mooshie78

KindleGirl said:


> Yep, tried that too. Didn't have this problem til I updated to iOS5....could it be that Overdrive needs to update something on their end since the new Apple update?? I don't know if they need to update every time or not, but my book transferred to my Nano ok, but won't transfer right on my Touch. If it's a matter of waiting on an update, no biggie, but if it's my Touch then I want to figure out what's going on.


Make sure to update all your apps if you haven't. A ton of mine had updates for ios 5, I think Overdrive was one that did the other day. Can't speak to any issues as I haven't read any library ebooks for a few months.


----------



## monkeyluis

mooshie78 said:


> Make sure to update all your apps if you haven't. A ton of mine had updates for ios 5, I think Overdrive was one that did the other day. Can't speak to any issues as I haven't read any library ebooks for a few months.


I agree. The order I went in for updating was:

System
iTunes
Apps
iDevices


----------



## kkay5

KindleGirl said:


> Yep, tried that too. Didn't have this problem til I updated to iOS5....could it be that Overdrive needs to update something on their end since the new Apple update?? I don't know if they need to update every time or not, but my book transferred to my Nano ok, but won't transfer right on my Touch. If it's a matter of waiting on an update, no biggie, but if it's my Touch then I want to figure out what's going on.


I read on Mobile Read that people were having trouble with Overdrive audiobooks and iOS5. I haven't tried it myself yet.


----------



## Chad Winters

my iPad 1 is totally bricked. It fails the restore over and over after updating the software. Just sits with a picture of the usb cord and an iTunes icon.

My iPhone 4 worked finally


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chad... 

Have you called Apple CS?

Does iTunes recognize the iPad is still connected?

Betsy


----------



## rho

Oh man Chad that sucks ... Good luck getting it resolved ..

I think slowly I am getting there - I got uploaded to Cloud last night but it took 7 hours and since I didn't know if I could use the iPad during it I got some knitting done, some reading done and caught up on the DVR..  

I've learned more here than anywhere so thanks to everyone


----------



## Chad Winters

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Chad...
> 
> Have you called Apple CS?
> 
> Does iTunes recognize the iPad is still connected?
> 
> Betsy


Not yet....I have a feeling the wait times will be long, I need to wait for work to settle down first


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How are you using the shortcuts? I mostly type on my BT keyboard and do very little texting, I'm not thinking I'm going to be using the shortcuts that much...unless maybe here on KB...off to play with it a bit.
> 
> EDIT: II think I can find it useful for links and stuff I say a lot here.  Thanks for pointing it out!
> 
> What I'd love is to be able set a button or multi-gesture to be able to call up the onscreen keyboard even when my BT keyboard is on and within range...


We text quite a bit at my house (one month Rayna had nearly 7,000 texts! ) I think the shortcuts are great for texting, and like you said, things that we repeatedly say here...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Luvmy4brats said:


> We text quite a bit at my house (one month Rayna had nearly 7,000 texts! ) I think the shortcuts are great for texting, and like you said, things that we repeatedly say here...


I can believe that! There's no one I need to text that often--I text most with my quilting buddy, but it's not that often, LOL! If we had kids the age of yours (well, we'd kill ourselves at our ages, but that's a separate issue ), I'm sure I'd be texting more. I did create a short cut for the link to Forum Decorum. 

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

Yikes, Chad!! This update did seem to be more complicated than I anticipated, that's for sure. And there's always a risk of something going wrong, you are a good reminder to backup frequently! I hope you get it solved soon.


----------



## rho

Th split keyboard??  My keyboard looks exactly the same - am I missing something o misunderstanding what it does - can someone take a picture if it's different


----------



## kkay5

rho said:


> Th split keyboard?? My keyboard looks exactly the same - am I missing something o misunderstanding what it does - can someone take a picture if it's different


I haven't noticed anything different with my keyboard either!


----------



## luvmy4brats

On your iPad, there's a little keyboard in the lower right hand corner of the onscreen keyboard. Press and hold it. Then choose split. It will look like this:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You can pull the keyboard apart when it pops up.  Put one finger of each hand down and pull away from each other.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can pull the keyboard apart when it pops up. Put one finger of each hand down and pull away from each other.
> 
> Betsy


Your way is much more fun than mine..... I didn't know I could do that!


----------



## Someone Nameless

So, if I have this correct, the iCloud calendar can sync into ICal but the iCal cannot sync to the iCloud?  Is that right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Luvmy4brats said:


> Your way is much more fun than mine..... I didn't know I could do that!


  I don't get to teach you something very often--is there another way to do it? (I think I saw the video on Apple's website). Note that you can also do it with one hand if you're coordinated.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't get to teach you something very often--is there another way to do it? (I think I saw the video on Apple's website). Note that you can also do it with one hand if you're coordinated.


Video? Oh, that's the problem.. I didn't watch any videos or read any manuals.. 

If you press and hold the keyboard key in the bottom right you get a little pop up asking if you want to split or undock.


----------



## hsuthard

I just realized all my contacts are missing. Grrr.


----------



## Rasputina

Luvmy4brats said:


> On your iPad, there's a little keyboard in the lower right hand corner of the onscreen keyboard. Press and hold it. Then choose split. It will look like this:


Thanks for posting that. It's a cool option.

I tried it out and I'm going back to full size and integrated. Glad it's there for those that want it though.


----------



## rho

Ha - well I don't think I will use it but it's interesting. . Thanks!!



Luvmy4brats said:


> On your iPad, there's a little keyboard in the lower right hand corner of the onscreen keyboard. Press and hold it. Then choose split. It will look like this:


----------



## mooshie78

hsuthard said:


> I just realized all my contacts are missing. Grrr.


Try just going into settings and turning off the contacts you had syncing and turn it back on. I synch with my Microsoft 365 account contacts and they didn't show up, but I turned it off and then back on and they all popped up then.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Luvmy4brats said:


> Video? Oh, that's the problem.. I didn't watch any videos or read any manuals..
> 
> If you press and hold the keyboard key in the bottom right you get a little pop up asking if you want to split or undock.


I watched the video while I was trying to figure out whether to upgrade or not... So that's why there are little ridges on the keyboard key...

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless

My head just exploded trying to get all this set up to sync correctly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hi, I've changed the subject slightly since we've made this our unofficial troubleshooting thread...

I'm going to start a new thread about iOS5 Likes & Dislikes  

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

kkay5 said:


> I read on Mobile Read that people were having trouble with Overdrive audiobooks and iOS5. I haven't tried it myself yet.


Thank you for posting this! I had tried everything I could think of and it wasn't working, but I hadn't heard others were having problems. Now I'll just wait it out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for posting that, kkay5--here's the info from OverDrive as posted on MobileRead:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1786576



OverDrive;1786576 said:


> Hi Everyone-
> We here at OverDrive are aware of the issue and our developers are working to correct it as soon as possible. Unfortunately, we do not have an estimated time of when it will be completed. Please check the following page for an update to OverDrive Media Console for Windows once an update is made available.
> - http://www.overdrive.com/Software/omc/
> Thank you for your patience. Please contact us again should you need any other assistance.
> Brianne


Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Help!!! I'm updating my iPad2. Everything was going fine. I declined to use cloud and now it is just continuing to say "restoring iPads apps". It has been doing this for over an hour. Do I just keep waiting? All the apps appeared on the iPad and now all bought apps are gone and so are my groups. I'm letting it run, but worried that because I didn't use cloud it is messed up.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Kathy said:


> Help!!! I'm updating my iPad2. Everything was going fine. I declined to use cloud and now it is just continuing to say "restoring iPads apps". It has been doing this for over an hour. Do I just keep waiting? All the apps appeared on the iPad and now all bought apps are gone and so are my groups. I'm letting it run, but worried that because I didn't use cloud it is messed up.


I don't think that using or not using iCloud would have anything to do with that. Hang in there for a bit longer and see what happens. It's been known to take a while.

Mike


----------



## Kathy

It finally finished and all my purchased apps were missing. I'm trying a restore now since I backed up before updating. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## Kathy

The backup worked somewhat. I got my apps and groups back with the exception of a few. I also lost all of my notes. Some of my apps had info inside of them and that was lost. This was a very frustrating update. I only updated because some of my app updates will only work on IOS 5. My apps for my vacation to Europe last month did not restore. All of my photos were there thank goodness. I also enabled the iCloud this time. I will now have to go and get a better understanding of iCloud.


----------



## louiseb

I did my iPad 2 update today and it all went off without a hitch. All my apps and their groups transferred just fine. I was relieved!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Not yet....I have a feeling the wait times will be long, I need to wait for work to settle down first


Chad,

any luck with your iPad? 

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Chad,
> 
> any luck with your iPad?
> 
> Betsy


I'm on attempt #50 or so right now, but I may be getting somewhere as it actually says its restoring now instead of giving an error message.

Meanwhile one iPhone 4 and one iPod touch went without a hitch

Thanks for checking....my iPad withdrawal makes me realize how attached I am to that thing!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Since I updated I've noticed that if I'm reading in safari on my iPad and click a link, the new tab opens but the link does not.  The only way I can really open the link is to hold it down until the menu pops up that says to open in a new tab.  Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was actually having that problem with Safari before the update.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I'm on attempt #50 or so right now, but I may be getting somewhere as it actually says its restoring now instead of giving an error message.
> 
> Meanwhile one iPhone 4 and one iPod touch went without a hitch
> 
> Thanks for checking....my iPad withdrawal makes me realize how attached I am to that thing!


Keep us posted! Hate to think of anyone iPad-less...*shudder*

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

My iPad is back...yea!!!
My iPad and iPhone backups put me over the 5gb backup limit on iCloud
Had to go into settings and turn off backups for a lot of apps that didn't really need it


----------



## oscarod

Just tried it out on my iPhone 4S, I gotta say its a welcomed update


----------



## mooshie78

To put a positive spin on it for those who had issues...at least it should never happen again!

Now updates will just get pushed over wifi and just be small update files that update only the files needing updated, no more of these big updates that wipe and reinstall everything.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> My iPad is back...yea!!!
> My iPad and iPhone backups put me over the 5gb backup limit on iCloud
> Had to go into settings and turn off backups for a lot of apps that didn't really need it


Yay, Chad, you had me worried! Glad you're all set now!


----------



## mistyd107

I apologize but I have a couple of stupid ?'s I updated my 3gs yesterday to Ios 5 and I'm a bit confused.

1. I charged my phone just before bed so it was at 100% Left the phone on all night so my alarm would go off and battery was showing at 50% already.  Is that because wifi was on for Icloud?  I just noticed the drastic difference.
2. can I use Icloud with yahoo mail? I'd be interested in the backup especially for important emails but am not interested in the hassle of changing email address's again i had to just a couple months ago
3.  How do I access icloud from mac if needed


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Misty, it seems to me  that my iPad battery goes down faster now...other than, I don't know...

I'm having a LOT of crashes with Safari on the iPad.  Anyone else?

Betsy


----------



## mistyd107

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Misty, it seems to me that my iPad battery goes down faster now...other than, I don't know...
> 
> I'm having a LOT of crashes with Safari on the iPad. Anyone else?
> 
> Betsy


Thx!!! Betsy atleast I know its not just me


----------



## KindleChickie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Misty, it seems to me that my iPad battery goes down faster now...other than, I don't know...
> 
> I'm having a LOT of crashes with Safari on the iPad. Anyone else?
> 
> Betsy


I have had a few crashes, but the most annoying thing for me is the lag. When I tap the r/h google search bar, it takes upwards of 5 to 6 seconds for the keyboard to pop up so I can do my search. I keep retaping it, thinking I must have missed. To a lesser degree, the address bar is lagging also.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I must have minimum of 5-6 crashes a day...gonna have to keep track now.

I don't think there's been that much of a lag for me on the keyboard, though I have noticed it a couple times.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

I just updated my iPad to IOS 5 yesterday morning. No crashes yet...but now that I've said that, I'll  start seeing them!


----------



## mooshie78

I use Atomic Web Browser, haven't had any crashes with it.


----------



## hsuthard

My son has noticed a big battery drain on his iPod Touch 4g, I haven't noticed it too much on my iPhone 4S or iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mooshie78 said:


> I use Atomic Web Browser, haven't had any crashes with it.


I tried Atomic early on, didn't care for it so much, I'll have to try it again....five crashes that I've remembere to mark down so far this morning with Safari.

Betsy


----------



## monkeyluis

I've ha no crashes & I use it a ton.


----------



## Rasputina

I'm not having any problems with safari either.


----------



## rho

I'm having the same issue with Safari crashing....very frustrating.  I've noticed the keyboard lag but not enough to be annoyed by it yet.  

On the battery issue try turning off notification and location I think that can make a difference  if I remember something discussed a long time ago correctly.


----------



## KindleChickie

I found the cause of my lag.  My bookmarks are messed up.  I have over 40 Amazon wish list book marks.  You know where you see something and hit the bookmark and it adds it to your wish list?  Somehow when iCloud set up it multiplied my bookmarks on all my safari browsers.  

Right now I have bookmarks turned off on my iPad and it is much better.  I am thinking of heading into Best Buy to talk to their Apple rep.  Or maybe I will call Apple support.


----------



## Kathy

I updated my iPad a week ago and had issues but was able to work through them. I've been trying to update my iPhone fora week and finally was able to today. I made sure I backed it up before updating. The new software went fine but the backup crashed and didn't restore my phone I lost all of my apps, folders and music. I'm syncing it now but it is frustrating. Is there any way I can find the backup and try to restore again?


----------



## kindlegrl81

My iPad crashes a lot when I use safari and my iPhone4 crashes a lot when I use the facebook app.  Safari doesn't crash on my iPhone and the Facebook app doesn't crash on my iPad so I don't know why they are doing it on the other device


----------



## Kathy

I guess a enough of my stuff restored before getting the error message. I lost all of my folders, but was able to do that in iTunes and sync. This was the hardest update I've done. I hope the next one is easier.


----------



## mooshie78

kindlegrl81 said:


> My iPad crashes a lot when I use safari and my iPhone4 crashes a lot when I use the facebook app. Safari doesn't crash on my iPhone and the Facebook app doesn't crash on my iPad so I don't know why they are doing it on the other device


No Safari crashes on iPhone 4S or iPad2, but Facebook on my iPad 2 was crashing every time I tried it yesterday, but fine on my iPhone.


----------



## monkeyluis

mooshie78 said:


> No Safari crashes on iPhone 4S or iPad2, but Facebook on my iPad 2 was crashing every time I tried it yesterday, but fine on my iPhone.


Same here. But that's FB's fault. I think it's working better now as they did an update recently. Safari has been great though and I fell in love with it again. Using it on my MacBook also is a dream. It's so fast and the sync features are great. I said bye bye to Chrome. I still have it as a backup, but I don't see using it anymore.


----------



## hsuthard

I'm having a ton of safari crashes on my iPad, it's really frustrating. It was low on space, so I deleted a lot of things, then restarted it, and I'm not seeing any improvement.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was not having a lot of crashes on my iPad until the update.  And it was pretty full before the update.  Since the update didn't restore all my apps, and I've only added a few back, I should have plenty of space.  And it's crashing a lot...very annoying.

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

Only thing crashing on me is the Facebook app still.

Still haven't had any Safari crashes, but again I seldom use it and mainly use Atomic Web Browser.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Just an observation on IOS5... when using an IOS browser on the Kindleboards, I no longer get the thin vertical lines near the top of every page. 

Bug fixed.  

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I hadn't noticed that, Mike!  Yay!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

As a FWIW comment, the wireless sync worked for one day between my MacBook and my iPod Touch and iPad, then quit working altogether. I spent quite a long time trouble-shooting this problem with no positive results. Very frustrating. Then last night I launched iTunes, it's working again. Both iThings are showing up in the devices list on iTunes, whereas they didn't previously. So don't give up if for a few days if things don't communicate right away.

Mike


----------



## mooshie78

Deleting and reinstalling the Facebook app seemed to fix the crashing.


----------

